# Merrivale Quarry, Dartmoor Feb2011



## Incognito (Feb 7, 2011)

Merrivale quarry continued excavating and working its own granite until the 1970's, producing gravestones and agricultural rollers. Work at Merrivale continued until the 90's where imported granite from Norway and Italy was dressed and polished.

In 2003 the quarry was flooded.

Granite from this quarry has been used in a few famous structures. This was where the stones from Old London Bridge were refinished before they were transported to Lake Havasu in the USA.

New Scotland Yard is also faced in granite from this quarry.

Portcullis House in Westminster also includes granite from the quarry, which was to be its last contract.
A little bit of Info I found.

On with the pics, unfortunetly the weather was against us on this one, it was pretty windy and very wet. I wish we had of got here earlier to see the crane that was once here.

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 9, 2011)

Great seeing more of Merrivale. Bad weather? Gerron with yer! Tis Devon...tis only a bit of sea mist. 
Good stuff.


----------



## Incognito (Feb 9, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Great seeing more of Merrivale. Bad weather? Gerron with yer! Tis Devon...tis only a bit of sea mist.
> Good stuff.



LOL, it is a nice little site only wish the crane was still there.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Feb 13, 2011)

great pics there, this is on my todo list for this year, my parents have a caravan in peter tavy just down the road and i visited this place with my dad a few years back when the crane was still in situe, unfortunaly i didnt have my camera at the time so had no pics of the place.
i can remeber the place having loads of gringin stone lying around the place.

The weather looks lovely, ive never been down that way in the sunshine, i beleive it is a rareaty

only once last year out of about 8 times did i see any sunshine when i visited my folk on portland in dorset lol.


----------

